# Finally finished the master bath



## 1910NE (Sep 5, 2010)

Wow,...that took a lot longer than I had planned. Mostly due to issues sourcing the vanity, but there were a few other stumbles along the way. In any event, its done.


----------



## waterman1971 (Apr 19, 2009)

Looks great! Wonderful attention to detail.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Excellent!

DM


----------



## Jim F (Mar 4, 2010)

Very nice and very well detailed. How does it work having the vent fan in the tub area? Obviously that is the ideal location for ventilation but does it feel drafty in there with the fan running?


----------



## iamrfixit (Jan 30, 2011)

Looks very nice, that radiator needs some help though! Maybe a nice decorative cover?


----------



## Jim F (Mar 4, 2010)

Are those wall outlets on either side of the vanity Both GFCI's? And does one branch off the other? If they are in a branch circuit, only the primary one needs to be GFCI. Not a problem unless you find that they are tripping each other. If that happens, you will want to swap the branch outlet out for a regular one and just label it as protected with the labels that come with the GFCI outlets.


----------



## 1910NE (Sep 5, 2010)

iamrfixit said:


> Looks very nice, that radiator needs some help though! Maybe a nice decorative cover?


thats a possibility, although those covers drastically reduce the output of the radiator. on the other hand, it is somewhat over sized for the room. most likely I will either paint it or find a replacement that is smaller and then pretty it up before its installed.


----------



## 1910NE (Sep 5, 2010)

Jim F said:


> Are those wall outlets on either side of the vanity Both GFCI's? And does one branch off the other? If they are in a branch circuit, only the primary one needs to be GFCI. Not a problem unless you find that they are tripping each other. If that happens, you will want to swap the branch outlet out for a regular one and just label it as protected with the labels that come with the GFCI outlets.


yes and yes. it remains to be seen if they are going to cause problems, but if they do...


----------



## 1910NE (Sep 5, 2010)

Jim F said:


> Very nice and very well detailed. How does it work having the vent fan in the tub area? Obviously that is the ideal location for ventilation but does it feel drafty in there with the fan running?


it does not feel drafty. in fact, i have installed a few bathroom vents in the same location, with no down side that i noticed. this particular one has a light, and a humidity sensor. with the switch left in the automatic position, it will come on when the humidity level reaches the preset (adjustable) and stay on until the levels drop after you are done in the shower. it also has a nightlight.......which seems like more of a gimick than any advantage.


----------



## no1hustler (Aug 11, 2010)

Looks great. I love the vanity!


----------



## Dinggus (Jul 22, 2010)

Wife and I like the bathroom. Where do you keep all your towels, personal hygiene stuff at?


----------



## 1910NE (Sep 5, 2010)

Dinggus said:


> Wife and I like the bathroom. Where do you keep all your towels, personal hygiene stuff at?


there is a linen closet in the hall (a work in progress) next to the bathroom for extras. we also plan to add a piece of furniture (haven't found the right one yet) between the vanity and the wall to keep the essentials in the bathroom.


----------



## Dinggus (Jul 22, 2010)

The wife and I like the tile flooring, how long did that take if you don't mine me asking? I just like how simple your bathroom is, and really not any places for the wife to leave her crap around like hair dryer and what not.


----------



## Jim F (Mar 4, 2010)

Did you build the inset shelves and rack by the toilet? If so, where did you get the idea for that?


----------



## 1910NE (Sep 5, 2010)

Dinggus said:


> The wife and I like the tile flooring, how long did that take if you don't mine me asking? I just like how simple your bathroom is, and really not any places for the wife to leave her crap around like hair dryer and what not.


my wife was going to do the tile........and chickened out, so we hired it out. it "should" have taken a couple of days, but it ended up taking the pro from the tile store four days for the floor..


----------



## 1910NE (Sep 5, 2010)

Jim F said:


> Did you build the inset shelves and rack by the toilet? If so, where did you get the idea for that?


i built the inset shelves myself. they actually cover the access to the shower plumbing, and are only held in with four screws (so I can get in there if needed.) i got the idea from my father in law, who has done something like that in several bathrooms that he has built/remodeled.


----------



## LeviDIY (Apr 16, 2009)

Gorgeous, well done! Thinking how I can incorporate that shelving/rack inset in my remodel..


----------

